# M101 compared to M105



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Meguiars M101 is now available. Who has tried? How is it compared to M105?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Huge amount of stuff on the American forums. There has been a few comments here which seems to mirror the USA view which is many people think it is better at cutting and finishes better than 105

Edit. This is one of the comments I was thinking about



MidlandsCarCare said:


> 105 is redundant for me now - its a dustier version of 101 which doesn't finish down as well!
> 
> 101 and 205 are awesome though! S3 and the Spider Pads could well be worth a look too.
> 
> What do you already have? 3.02 is a classic and will always do a good job but some of the newer SMAT polishes are much more effective IMHO.


http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=272211


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking at trying some of this when my 105 runs out.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

tried 101 the other day, and its very good! alot better than 105


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> tried 101 the other day, and its very good! alot better than 105


Hi, could you please explain in more detail please, hows it better than the current 105 version, does it give a better faster cut, is it more lubricated, does it leave a more of a lsp finish behind, or is it purely more easier to use on a wide selection of paints; in other words more user friendly and versatile ?

Just keen to know, as I;m aware this is a new product on the market, I thinking will meguiars supersede the 105 version, or does M101 have it's own space in their polish range.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

From what I can remember of the discussions about M101 it is positioned differently from M105. M101 was famously designed for us (ie bodyshops) Europeans who do not like using wool pads. I think one of the potential problems of 101 is it can allegedly remove 500 grit marks. Now this is not a problem to someone with experience or understands how it works but it is not hard to see how some beginner with a cutting/wool pad could easily start to remove vast amounts of paint.

Of course, I am not speaking for Meguiars and my memory is generally very poor so I might have misunderstood a great deal


----------



## p5x (Jul 14, 2012)

Does it come in smaller (250ml) bottles as I can only find it in 1L bottles


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

p5x said:


> Does it come in smaller (250ml) bottles as I can only find it in 1L bottles


Not at the moment- no.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is 101 just for foam pads then, has anyone used this with there mf range at all, if so what results did they achieve plus how much paint was taken off, comparing the mf solution to the 101 and 105.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I have always tried to give Megs polishes and compound a run out but sadly on all that i have tried i have hated them. 105 and 205 were getting close to something i might like but should i waste more money buying yet another similar product??


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

M#101 will not stick to paint like M#105, M#101 is very nice and easy to use. Will not order M#105 when it be empty, M#101 is so much better!


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

105 is terrible stuff, not for me at all. 101 is designed for European market and lower speeds..


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Honda VFR800 VTEC year 2002, never polished before..!!

Started with M#101 and White Hex, ended up with M#205 and Black Hex.
Topped with Collinite 476S.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

M#101 and wool pad for rock hard VW Polo's clearcoat:




























M#205 and Blue Hex-Logic for final polish:














































Fantastic product this *M#101*, very easy to buff off and will not stuck or dust!!


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Nice work Dani. Why we haven't heard anything for you to pesukinnas.com.
Are you retired there?


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

Maybe I will come over to pk.com some day


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

[FIN]Dani said:


> Maybe I will come over to pk.com some day


I have one question for you. Considering different hex logic pads.


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Toyota/ford paints 2000-2005. Green of orange hex pad? I have white already.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

[FIN]Dani said:


> ...Fantastic product this *M#101*, very easy to buff off and will not stuck or dust!!


Impressive work :thumb:


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

My remainder of a litre of 105 to be found in the for sale section soon,lol


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

Thanks Dani (you're brave using M101 on wool, but seem like a pro!) I use M101 with yellow hex, then M205 with green hex, then SRP with Blue hex then LSP. Also a rock hard black VW, I'll try doing pics or vid during the process...


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Buy a gallon 105 a month ago and I'm happy with the results, using with Sonax wool pads mainly. Don't stick to paint at all, easy buffs off, dust like menz fg500. 101 available in gallon size?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

"If Jesus was a compound he'd be called M101......." 


:lol:


----------



## Spike_11 (Jul 2, 2013)

I have been using M101 with scholl concepts blue pad and it has given impressive results even on vag paint which is extremely difficult to work with.


----------



## sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

alxg said:


> "If Jesus was a compound he'd be called M101......."
> 
> :lol:


What's the lowest amount of sanding marks I cab remove with m101 by hand?


----------



## sansa (Jan 17, 2016)

Is there anyone who sells m101 16 oz bottles in Europe?


----------

